# Which mower stays and which goes?



## Okie294life (Aug 19, 2020)

I just sorted out two mowers an old school lawn boy f series Commercial self propelled 10650, and a newer toro recycler 10650 with aluminum deck and Briggs intek engine. They are as different as night/day both both decent. The lawn boy doesn’t have the mulch kit so it’s really not a perfect comparison on cut but neither are too shabby. I have some apartments so I need something that will take abuse, but I also mow in the rain hillsides and crazy conditions. Which one would you keep and which would you sell?


----------



## sean donato (Aug 19, 2020)

Honestly I'd keep the new one. Wile I'm a glutton for old cool equipment, if you need to depend on it, and something breaks. It's just easier to run ti the local fix it shop and say I need a (fill in the blank) and they have it on hand. If you didnt need it to make money, or work 100% every week, I'd be using the old one, just because it's cool. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 19, 2020)

sean donato said:


> Honestly I'd keep the new one. Wile I'm a glutton for old cool equipment, if you need to depend on it, and something breaks. It's just easier to run ti the local fix it shop and say I need a (fill in the blank) and they have it on hand. If you didnt need it to make money, or work 100% every week, I'd be using the old one, just because it's cool. Just my 2 cents.


I’m with you lawn boy parts are getting hard to find and expensive. You just can’t find anything that close to Commerical grade new for under 1000 dollars anymore. It may be better in the hands of a collector. I actually use my stuff and hard. It would be a shame to take a relic out and beat the piss out of it when it still has value.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 20, 2020)

Am I mistaken, or is that Lawn Boy model a 1990s machine?

When you said "old school" I was thinking 60s-70s.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 20, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Am I mistaken, or is that Lawn Boy model a 1990s machine?
> 
> When you said "old school" I was thinking 60s-70s.


Yes it’s a 96


----------



## Woodanhor (Aug 20, 2020)

Imo keep both 
Lawn boy as back up when needed


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sell them both and grab a Honda 217 HRX. You can thank me later.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 20, 2020)

I had a harmony and sold it to my buddy. The engines seem underpowered. I won’t deny they start and run good.


----------



## medalist (Aug 21, 2020)

Well if the Lawn Boy is operational and suited for the application that would be my thought.

I'm versed on Toro's and like a. cast deck. Unfortunately as much as I like Toros they have alot of parts that are model specific.

Keep em both but I'd run the Lawn Boy.
Personally I think Snapper 21" machines are a good buy....and should you find a vintage model with a Wisconsin Robin 2 stroke you hit the jackpot. Toro Suzuki powered 2 strokes also represent the cats ass in preferred machines.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah the best case would be a toro two stroke or a duraforce commercial/gold series. I also had a line on a robin snapper the other day, but when I showed up to look at it the dude couldn’t get it to start and the deck looked like it was rusting out. I like my lawn boy but don’t like the muffler spot on these, they always seem to have issues with wet grass. I don’t like the drive system on the new toros as well, kinda junky. May end up keeping them both I think my buyer may have backed out one me!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 21, 2020)

medalist said:


> Well if the Lawn Boy is operational and suited for the application that would be my thought.
> 
> I'm versed on Toro's and like a. cast deck. Unfortunately as much as I like Toros they have alot of parts that are model specific.
> 
> ...



I replaced my beloved toro with the Suzuki 2 stroke with a Honda 217 HRX. Trust me, the Honda is a better mower all around. I have beat the P out of mine. The only thing I don’t like about it is the fuel tank. Too small, otherwise you cannot lose with the Honda. It will bag anything from leaves to storm debris. Mulch mode is great.


----------



## medalist (Aug 21, 2020)

Bagging mowers will give you the best indicator of available power. I put the white Honda's (GV series) on Snapper frames and they made the 5hp B&S look anemic...that bag would pack so tight you had to fight to let it loose 
Only stock mower comparable was the Wisconsin Robin 2 stroke. Both the Honda and Robin were rated 3.5 HP but beats anything at that era...1985 or thereabouts..
To me it was the mechanical governer B&S IC did have a mechanical gov but didn't work near as well. and how articulate is was.
Honda's...love the engine but not the shallow deck and small wheels.
In these parts we mow at 3.5"s.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 21, 2020)

My toros got an intek on it with a spin on oil filter. It’s rated at 6.75 hp and it rips, always got to wonder about durability with Briggs vs say a Honda or better yet Kawasaki. That would be the ultimate drop-in if this thing dies.


----------



## medalist (Aug 21, 2020)

They have cheap Honda's and expensive Honda's...they also have Chondas....Harbor Freight. Not sure about Kawa making engines that small.
I know of some techs repowering with Harbor Freight offerings with good results.


----------



## Okie294life (Sep 7, 2020)

The Briggs that’s on it knocks a little but under load, but it runs good. The new toros use the loncin engines but the same deck just black. The intek sounds like it may have a loose rod or something, then again I might be crazy and that ticking noise under load may just be the way they run. I haven’t tried placing a dowel rod or anything in the engine at tdc to check for play or anything. If it throws a rod I’ll just chuck it.


----------

